# Just wanted to wish every one a happy Ho Ho!



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Whatever you do this time of year. I hope you all have a great weekend.

Ah ha ha ha ,I have found the loophole, don't forget to talk about ghosts of x-mas past. Thre is no reason you can't add a little 'spooky' to the season. 

As we reach the staring line for another crazy lap around the sun.
Happy Ho Ho
Groovy Christmas
May your festival of lights be bright.
Everyone.
John


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

lol, I always thought that ghost of Christmas future was a nice guy.  

Merry Christmas all


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Merry, merry. 

I have a three day weekend!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm sure everyone would love to get a happy ho, lol.

And Merry Christmas to all also.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't have to go back to work until January 3!!! Haha!

Everyone have a merry whatever and a drunken New Year! I know I will.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

off allweek here.had paid days off i never used,have a happy.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I've had the past week off, and go back to work tuesday.

Have a merry Chistmas everyone!

Have a good Ho!


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Merry Chrizzle and all that good stuff. I also have a couple days off and am going to love every minute of it. Hope you are all on the naughty list ,if not, you better work harder on scaring the kiddies next halloween.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

To quote Patrick Bateman, or Sam the Snowman: Have a Holly, Jolly Christmas!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Merry Christmas to you all!  Won't it be great once it's over, though?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm off until the 3rd also. The only good thing about working for one company practically forever, is to have seniority on vacation dates, and 4 weeks of vacation a year.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Just thought this would be cool for people to check out.

http://www.forgoodnessflakes.com

Make your own snowflake for charity.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------

